# Changing my name



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 31, 2011)

Mods; please edit my title from Goodweed of the North, to Chief Longwind lf the North.  Or if I need to do it, well, I need some help.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 31, 2011)

Done!  How are you today, Chief Longwind?  Now I need to go change it to "Of."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay, now I think we got it!!


----------



## Hammster (Oct 31, 2011)

Are congratulations in order?


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 31, 2011)

CL--does this mean you are Status now?


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 31, 2011)

Beans again?


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 31, 2011)

Hail!

Won't take me long to get used to CLW


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 31, 2011)

Your new moniker made me think of this fella.

Boreas (Βορέας) was the Greek god of the cold north wind and the bringer  of winter. His name meant "North Wind" or "Devouring One". Boreas was  very strong, with a violent temper to match. He was frequently depicted  as a winged old man with shaggy hair and beard, holding a conch shell  and wearing a billowing cloak.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 31, 2011)

yup, that's our goodweed on a day trip to the beach. except without the bad temper...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 31, 2011)

Yep.  I saw it comming.  But that's ok.  A freindly jab from good freinds makes me smile.  Just remember, If I'm the purveyor of cold winds, beware going out with wet hair.

Muhoohwahahahaha.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Constance (Oct 31, 2011)

Speaking of winds on a cooking forum does not make me think of the weather...LOL!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 1, 2011)

Is changing your name part of the Windbag Protection Program?  Do they move you to a different location?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 1, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Is changing your name part of the Windbag Protection Program? Do they move you to a different location?


 
There's a heap of difference between being long-winded, and being a windbag, thank you very much.

Though I am, at times, long winded, I am never a windbag.  So watch it there, or I'm gonna have to revoke your Webber Kettle Barbecue license!  After all, to get the coals going in the shortest time possible, it takes a gentle, Longwind of the North to fan those falmes properly.

Seeeeeya; Lonwind or the North


----------

